# Upcoming Winter Forecast



## timfromohio (Aug 8, 2017)

Most sources I look at indicate average or above average temps for this upcoming winter.  What do unofficial forecasts (like band thickness on woolybears and the like) indicate?  I moved down to SW Ohio from NE Ohio in 2014 and haven't really had a good winter since!  

What say ye?


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 8, 2017)

Haven't seen anything yet for winter, but they say hurricane season will be bad.  Sure seems like the jetstream gets stuck in the same patterns for long periods of time.  Here in NY, the end of July and August, so far,  has been cooler than normal (80 degree highs, mid 60s at night).  But the northwest is getting hammered with heat.

Didn't get too much snow last year, so I think this winter we will get much more.  Got to buy wood pellets still and I am not sure how much to get.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 9, 2017)

Colder than normal Winter? Warmer than normal Winter?
More snow than normal Winter? Less snow than normal Winter?

For me . . . it doesn't matter. 

I have plenty of wood regardless of what Mother Nature throws my way.

Only negative is less snow than normal often means less snowmobiling.

That said, based on the recent past and often cyclical nature of weather I suspect this Winter will be an average one for us here in Maine which means snow and cold . . . as it does pretty much every Winter.


----------



## timfromohio (Aug 9, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Colder than normal Winter? Warmer than normal Winter?
> More snow than normal Winter? Less snow than normal Winter?
> 
> For me . . . it doesn't matter.
> ...



We have relatives in Maine.  They describe the weather as "3 months of winter and 9 months of bad snowmobiling"


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 9, 2017)

timfromohio said:


> We have relatives in Maine.  They describe the weather as "3 months of winter and 9 months of bad snowmobiling"



I'm not that creative here for Syracuse.  I just say 3 months of summer and the rest sucks!


----------



## HisTreeNut (Aug 11, 2017)

When I lived in WNY, the joke was there are 4 seasons for the roadways...Construction, More Construction , Still More Construction, & Winter.
Last visit we made, that still seems to be true.


----------



## timfromohio (Aug 11, 2017)

We lived in NEOhio for about a decade and it was the same.  I think that the plow guys were either the same as the road crews or they had a deal going b/c the plows would destroy the roads making sure the road repair guys had plenty to do.


----------



## RobbieB (Aug 11, 2017)

It's 90 degrees outside with only a half hour or so before sunset.  Bring on the cold.  Hehe, it never gets cold here just cooler.

I'm not worried, I have an unlimited supply of cheap natural gas.

But I also have this new cute little stove and maybe around Thanksgiving...


----------



## semipro (Aug 12, 2017)

In Texas we used to describe the 4 seasons as almost summer, summer, still summer, and hunting season.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 13, 2017)

timfromohio said:


> We have relatives in Maine.  They describe the weather as "3 months of winter and 9 months of bad snowmobiling"



Last year and the year before it was pretty much 11 months of bad snowmobiling . . . I suspect this winter will be more of a return to normal if the pattern holds that we saw a few years back (i.e. one winter with little to no snow, one winter with low snow and it came late to a normal winter.)


----------



## georgepds (Aug 14, 2017)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I'm not that creative here for Syracuse.  I just say 3 months of summer and the rest sucks!



I used to have occasional work in Syracuse. My wake up prayer there was "O Lord save and protect me, I'm in Syracuse again"


----------



## timfromohio (Aug 14, 2017)

Wasn't solarandwood from Syracuse or was it Rochester?  He used to post quite a bit and had a great garden.  I remember, I had serious dirt envy.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 18, 2017)

timfromohio said:


> Most sources I look at indicate average or above average temps for this upcoming winter.  What do unofficial forecasts (like band thickness on woolybears and the like) indicate?  I moved down to SW Ohio from NE Ohio in 2014 and haven't really had a good winter since!
> 
> What say ye?


J. Bastardi, weatherbell. their take, https://www.weatherbell.com/prelim-winter-2017-18


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2017)

I found his analysis and conclusion a confusing jumble.
*"The Verdict*
_The implication here is that winter will be colder than the last two winters, but I don't what to go to the extremes of the two winters before that."_

Colder where? Some places will be warmer than others. Is he talking about global average or some specific area?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 19, 2017)

begreen said:


> I found his analysis and conclusion a confusing jumble.
> *"The Verdict*
> _The implication here is that winter will be colder than the last two winters, but I don't what to go to the extremes of the two winters before that."_
> 
> Colder where? Some places will be warmer than others. Is he talking about global average or some specific area?


 well leave it to you to pick up on obvious mistype. if you find the rest of it confusing and can't see what and where he is forecasting, just delete it. didn't post it because I thought it was a global forecast. maybe I'm the one that is confused?


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2017)

Our region is predicted to be warmer than average as is the Southwest. That's why I asked. More concerning is how much warmer the arctic is forecast to be.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 19, 2017)

begreen said:


> Our region is predicted to be warmer than average as is the Southwest. That's why I asked. More concerning is how much warmer the arctic is forecast to be.


here is where it's been this year as of yesterday, cooler than norm for last 120 odd days. from what I've read , most say warmer than norm. the objective folks do point out that is still cold. please note that is only for 80* and north.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 19, 2017)

Doug MacIVER said:


> here is where it's been this year as of yesterday, cooler than norm for last 120 odd days. from what I've read , most say warmer than norm. the objective folks do point out that is still cold. please note that is only for 80* and north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beyond the NP, Greenland has had another good summer for it's ice. this is the real canary in the Arctic!


----------



## Dix (Aug 19, 2017)

The leaves & the acorns are starting to fall.

I ordered more firewood to season for next year, and have my equipment tune up guy coming in 2 weeks to get the splitter ready, so I can tackle the "needs to be split" pile..... think I'm going to need it


----------



## RobbieB (Aug 19, 2017)

It's 90 degrees outside, bring on the winter!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Forecasts are a joke. They barely have any idea what it will do next week, let alone next season.

I plan for a big winter every winter.  Then if I have more left over, cool, I get to scale back my wood production a few cord.


----------

